# Look what I found!!!LOVE IT!!



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://byhookbyhand.blogspot.com/2012/07/meet-bleuette.html
Lots of dolls to make and even underwear for my dolls
Lots of downloads
Hildy


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I love this site, bookmarked it many moons ago. Dolls are on the do list for 2015.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you for posting. The dolls are beautiful and exquisite. My sister use to make dolls and I will print pictures to send so she will see Bleuette and all the lovely clothes. Thank you again.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A gorgeous doll, maybe, one day................. :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

How cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had it bookmarked for a while too- isn't it a fabulous site? I love everything in it.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I have made a couple of her dolls and they were easy to do and cute as well!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, gorgeous dolls


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you beautiful dolls


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

By Hook By Hand has great dolls. I have made a bunch, no pics, camera's down. But I do love that site!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I've been looking for one like this for a long time!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

really like these beautiful dolls....i am not much of a fan of dolls and animals...but these are exceptional!!! (IMHO)
Blessings


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't wait to make one of these! Even for my adult daughter!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is a great site!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a fun site to look through. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to start sewing clothes for dolls and think it's neat I can make a doll too, thanks!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Hildy,
Thanks so much for these great sites. I love it too. :thumbup:


----------

